# .Reserve Recon Pipeline Questions



## scee_1 (Nov 17, 2017)

Good evening to all that are currently taking time out of their day to read my post- I greatly appreciate it.

I recently changed my contract from Active Duty 03XX (Infantry) to Reserve 0321 (Recon).
From my understanding of the Recon Pipeline Active Duty wise is that all Poolee’s would go through Recruit Training/10 days Leave/MCT/BRPC/BRC. However my recruiter told me that before Reserve Recon prospects even enter MCT, we would attend a 60-90 day prepatory course at 4th Force Recon at Marine Corps Base Kaneohe. Afterwards we would attend MCT and so forth. He also told me that this preparatory course was just implemented this year. My question that I would like to know the order in which the Recon Pipeline for Reservist is. 

Thank you for your time,
Sean​


----------



## Teufel (Nov 18, 2017)

There is no official pipeline after BRC. The order of schools depends on your unit requirements and the availability of quotas.


----------



## scee_1 (Nov 18, 2017)

Teufel said:


> There is no official pipeline after BRC. The order of schools depends on your unit requirements and the availability of quotas.


Thank you Sir for the information. By any chance would you know a way to get in contact with 4th Force Reconnaissance Co. at Kaneohe? I would like to ask if there is a preparatory course in between Recruit Training and MCT as my recruiter stated. I don’t want it to seem that I am completely relying on that prep course, but I’m sure some extra help will only benefit myself. Once again Sir, thank you for all of the information you provided for me here on SS.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 18, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## Sprinkles (Dec 28, 2017)

Hey y’all, juat thought I’d ask a question in hopes there are some Recon Marines who know a bit about the pipeline on the Reserve side.

I’m looking at going to BRC in April or August. Just waiting on paperwork and an affirmative date. On the civilian side, I’m a full time police officer who plans on moving to a new department upon completion of BRC.

Now, my question is the following:

Is it realistic of me to expect to be able to attend an 8-month long police academy directly after completing BRC? I understand there’s more to the pipeline, but for my career’s sake and my wife’s career the plan is to complete BRC in August and start the academy in October, then continue with the Recon pipeline upon completing the Police Academy.

I understand this question is better geared towards someone at 4th Recon, but I haven’t been able to get in touch with anyone over there lately. Obviously if this were active duty side I would pretty much continue along the pipeline ASAP, but I didn’t know if the Reserves did things different from the active side like they do in other things.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kbone (Dec 28, 2017)

Scee,

I recently signed a Reserve 0321 contract for 4th Force Recon in Kaneohe Bay, Hawaii myself. What I was told is that the pipeline goes:

Recruit Training -> 10 day leave -> MCT -> Back to your drilling unit to train until the unit believes that you are ready for BRPC. This stage could be as long as a year. -> BRPC -> BRC. 

But you should know that a contract 0321 does not guarantee a shot at BRC, it only guarantees BRPC. BRPC is essentially the course where you compete with your peers for a spot in BRC. The new reserve Recon pipeline is very confusing so do not take my word as the full truth, even those advising me on the pipeline were confused about the specifics. However, you should expect a period after MCT and before BRPC where you are being trained in preparation for BRPC. 

Also, after BRC there is no set pipeline of schools that you attend.

-Kbone


----------



## x SF med (Dec 28, 2017)

These threads have been merged - pay attention to detail and use the resources available, open threads, and the answers contained therein to keep things tight.

Drive on.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 28, 2017)

Sprinkles said:


> Hey y’all, juat thought I’d ask a question in hopes there are some Recon Marines who know a bit about the pipeline on the Reserve side.
> 
> I’m looking at going to BRC in April or August. Just waiting on paperwork and an affirmative date. On the civilian side, I’m a full time police officer who plans on moving to a new department upon completion of BRC.
> 
> ...



There is no official pipeline. You attend courses when able. Especially in the reserves.  You should be fine to complete BRC, assuming you make it, and then attend your police training.


----------



## Sprinkles (Dec 28, 2017)

Teufel said:


> There is no official pipeline. You attend courses when able. Especially in the reserves.  You should be fine to complete BRC, assuming you make it, and then attend your police training.



Great, I appreciate it.


----------



## Kiv (Jun 28, 2019)

Hey everyone. Im a reservist 0311 with about 2 years in looking to take the recon screener and try to go to BRC. Im not sure what the process is like to start drilling with the recon unit. My command was telling me I needed to go through a career planner but my unit doesn't have one. Any advice on how to take the first steps in the process is appreciated. The unit near me is echo company 4th recon out of joliet.


----------



## Kaldak (Jun 28, 2019)

I hear @Ooh-Rah growling...


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Teufel (Jun 29, 2019)

Kiv said:


> Hey everyone. Im a reservist 0311 with about 2 years in looking to take the recon screener and try to go to BRC. Im not sure what the process is like to start drilling with the recon unit. My command was telling me I needed to go through a career planner but my unit doesn't have one. Any advice on how to take the first steps in the process is appreciated. The unit near me is echo company 4th recon out of joliet.


Contact the company I&I at 815-341-2434. Let me know if that number doesn’t work


----------



## butler (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm currently with H&S Platoon, 4th Force and can answer questions as well (though they may not be timely responses).


----------



## SigmaWolf77 (Jan 1, 2021)

Random question, do reserve recon (force/batt) still deploy??? I hear that Rangers and SF (guard/active) still deploy like crazy if they want to. If someone wants to deploy, can they with Recon reserves?


----------



## butler (Jan 2, 2021)

SigmaWolf77 said:


> Random question, do reserve recon (force/batt) still deploy??? I hear that Rangers and SF (guard/active) still deploy like crazy if they want to. If someone wants to deploy, can they with Recon reserves?


Can't speak for 3rd Force Reconnaissance Company or 4th Reconnaissance Battalion, but a Platoon from 4th Force Reconnaissance Company was part of a UDP in the recent past.


----------



## 18C4V (Jan 3, 2021)

butler said:


> I'm currently with H&S Platoon, 4th Force and can answer questions as well (though they may not be timely responses).


Are you guys being deactivated soon? Heard that rumor about a month ago.


----------



## butler (Jan 3, 2021)

18C4V said:


> Are you guys being deactivated soon? Heard that rumor about a month ago.


Not *deactivated* (like 4th Tank Battalion), but *re-designated*. 4th Force Reconnaissance Company will become Alpha Company, 4th Reconnaissance Battalion in FY21.

Doesn't affect the 0321s/0307s nor the majority of enablers (e.g. 0451s, 0621s); does mean that the unit will no longer be an independent command subordinate only to 4th Marine Division, with a board-selected O-5 Commanding Officer (and all the staff billets requisite to supporting a Lieutenant Colonel).

I also heard that 4th Reconnaissance Battalion is deactivating their Delta and Echo Companies, so the remaining Reconnaissance units remaining within the Selected Marine Corps Reserve will be:
- 3rd Force Reconnaissance Company (Mobile AL)
- H&S Company, 4th Reconnaissance Battalion (San Antonio TX)
- Alpha Company, 4th Reconnaissance Battalion (Alameda CA)
- Bravo Company, 4th Reconnaissance Battalion (Smyrna GA)
- Charlie Company, 4th Reconnaissance Battalion (San Antonio TX)

As a caveat, I only have personal experience with 4th Force, and some tangential connection with enablers at 3rd Force and H&S 4th Recon Bn.


----------

